
The Lessons and Questions of the iPhone X and the iPhone 8 - darwhy
https://stratechery.com/2017/the-lessons-and-questions-of-the-iphone-x-and-the-iphone-8/
======
brad0
Releasing three tiers of iPhone at once is a bold move. (8, Plus, X)

I figured the reason why they made the 8 and X was because of supply issues.
Release the 8s first because our supply chain is good for them. Some people
just want the 8. Once the X is built then release that. Everyone is happy
including shareholders.

------
baybal2
I still don't get that screen with a notch for a camera. Hardly convenient.
Sacrifices too much for the sake of design.

~~~
actsasbuffoon
The notch and deeply rounded screen corners don’t seem like fun to program
around. It’s yet another screen variation you need to handle in code. All the
sizes, aspect ratios, and pixel densities seem like enough of a pain, and now
we have to deal with non-rectangular screens?

I only dabble iOS development. How do serious iOS devs feel about this?

~~~
olliewagner
iOS 11 introduces a "safe area" to lay things out in where they won't be
occluded. It's meant an extra couple lines of code — not a big deal at all.

